# Sui cellulari!



## xfactor (24 Agosto 2010)

Come tanti all'inizio lo credevo utile , poi mi sono reso conto che è solo uno strumento molto inutile così ho deciso di liberarmene, preferisco il faccia a faccia e ho meno rotture di marones. Per lavoro sono obbligato ad averne uno gentilmente offerto dalla azienda che tengo acceso solo durante la reperibilità!


----------



## Lettrice (24 Agosto 2010)

Infatti sono una rottura di palle! Appena ne hai uno guai a non essere reperibile... Ma perche' non rispondi?... ma fatti i cazzi tuoi no?
Ho un pessimo rapporto col cellulare e se posso non rispondo


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti sono una rottura di palle! Appena ne hai uno guai a non essere reperibile... Ma perche' non rispondi?... ma fatti i cazzi tuoi no?
> Ho un pessimo rapporto col cellulare e se posso non rispondo


si però è tanto utile..io se non voglio rispondere mando un sms ma mi aiuta tantissimo con le persone che amo , sapere sempre che in qualsiai momento mi possono trovare e aiutare nel caso.
SOno una insopportabile chioccia e ,per esempio con mia madre, lo uso solo per risponderle, non la chiamo mai (mentre guida mi dice: non chiamarmi se non vuoi che mi schianti)e lei lo chiama il salvavita beghelli:mexican:
lo usa solo se ha bisogno.
Basta averne due, uno per il lavoro e uno per i cazzi tuoi. Oppure , come faccio sempre, non rispondere mai agli sconosciuti. Se non lo sono e non ne ho voglia rispondo dicendo di non rompere le palle:carneval:


----------



## aristocat (24 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho un pessimo rapporto col cellulare e se posso non rispondo


anch'io.


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti sono una rottura di palle! Appena ne hai uno guai a non essere reperibile... Ma perche' non rispondi?... ma fatti i cazzi tuoi no?
> Ho un pessimo rapporto col cellulare e se posso non rispondo





aristocat ha detto:


> anch'io.




Li odio!  Cellulari ed assegni ti rintracciano sempre  .


----------



## geisha (24 Agosto 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> Come tanti all'inizio lo credevo utile , poi mi sono reso conto che è solo uno strumento molto inutile così ho deciso di liberarmene, preferisco il faccia a faccia e ho meno rotture di marones. Per lavoro sono obbligato ad averne uno gentilmente offerto dalla azienda che tengo acceso solo durante la reperibilità!


il primo l'ho comprato nel 1995 e dopo due anni l'ho lanciato in un fosso perchè non ne potevo piu'.

il secondo ricomprato dopo qualche anno sempre per lavoro dopo un trasloco dell'ufficio è rifinito in un fosso.

il terzo resiste ma se devo essere sincera memorizzo tutti i numeri perchè così seleziono se rispondere o no.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> il primo l'ho comprato nel 1995 e dopo due anni l'ho lanciato in un fosso perchè non ne potevo piu'.
> 
> il secondo ricomprato dopo qualche anno sempre per lavoro dopo un trasloco dell'ufficio è rifinito in un fosso.
> 
> il terzo resiste ma se devo essere sincera *memorizzo tutti i numeri perchè così seleziono se rispondere o no*.


 Beh funziona così...


----------



## geisha (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh funziona così...


cmq c'è sempre da divertirsi....... una volta a notte fonda squilla e io pigra rispondo senza guardare..... era un cliente aveva sbagliato invece di chiamare l'amante aveva chiamato me, la mattina in ufficio io e le impiegate ci siamo fatte un sacco di risate perchè manco si è reso conto di parlare con me, e io non l'ho voluto mettere in imbarazzo.


----------



## xfactor (24 Agosto 2010)

.........non avevo finito ehehhehe mi è suonato il cell. :rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (24 Agosto 2010)

comunque ..... ormai il contatto umano, lo sguardo, il stringersi la mano ed il baciarsi amichevolmente lo si è sostituito con un approccio vocale.......volgare. 

Se vi guardate in giro ovunque voi siate , la gente comunica solo attraverso il cell...


----------



## tinkerbell (24 Agosto 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> Come tanti all'inizio lo credevo utile , poi mi sono reso conto che è solo uno strumento molto inutile così ho deciso di liberarmene, preferisco il faccia a faccia e ho meno rotture di marones. Per lavoro sono obbligato ad averne uno gentilmente offerto dalla azienda che tengo acceso solo durante la reperibilità!


Tu sei un grande! Io lo uso solo per comunicare non è che lo uso per sedute di gossip o similari ma non lo (li) sopporto più neanche io! Bravo, un plauso!


----------



## Daniele (24 Agosto 2010)

Lo uso poco per telefonare e più per usi secondari, in effetti il mio cellulare è anche il mio ottimo lettore MP3, è il mio navigatore sempre aggiornato, è persino una fotocamera buona di fortuna!!! ma sinceramente 10 euro al mese al massimo tra telefonate ed SMS :mexican: (uhmmm, mi accorgo che ho messo in un unico oggetto tutto quello che mi portavo un tempo dietro...grandioso se lo perdo!!!)


----------



## tenebroso67 (24 Agosto 2010)

Un numero per tutti....lavoro, amici, parenti......
E' sempre lo stesso numero da oltre 10 anni.
Quasi mai nessuno mi rompe le palle
Comunico volentieri con tutti.
Se non posso rispondere o comunicare lo faccio quando posso 
avvertendo della mia indisponibilita',
anche solo con un messaggio.

Utile e comodo.
Ci tengo rubrica telefonica, note, impegni, navigatore   ecc...
buona parte della mia quotidianita'.
insomma....indispensabile.

E pensare che la mia compagna lo odia......


----------



## tenebroso67 (24 Agosto 2010)

Lo ammetto....
.....anche per le "minkiate" come dirci stronzate tra amici.....:mexican:
...puo' capitare ogni tanto....

ma del cellulare e di internet non potrei farne piu' a meno...


----------



## xfactor (24 Agosto 2010)

mi tocca scrivere a rate .........

Il cell. della azienda ha il navigatore, ultimamente mi trovavo a Milano e mi sono perso a San Siro ,il bastardo continuava a dirmi di girare a destra ma la strada era interrotta ......alla fine ho chiesto ad una vecchiettina dove dovevo andare, è salita in macchina e mi ha portato direttamente alla meta!


----------



## xfactor (24 Agosto 2010)

Ha cominciato a raccontarmi la sua vita , e alla fine ho capito che la sua non era solo gentilezza ma era molta solitudine! 

A domani ! e credo parlerò degli SMS!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Ne sono assolutamente dipendente....
Adoro parlare al telefono, mando decine di sms al giorno. Lo spengo solo di notte e di giorno se non posso essere disturbata metto il silenzioso così sono sicura di non perdere chiamate.
Rasento la patologia


----------



## Eliade (24 Agosto 2010)

Io ne ho 3. Uno è il mio numero storico, l'altro è un wind che uso principalmente per parlare con mia madre (un incubo, almeno due volte al giorno quando non c'è!!!!  ), l'altro è un omnitel (sconosciuto alla famiglia :carneval: ).


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> comunque ..... ormai il contatto umano, lo sguardo, il stringersi la mano ed il baciarsi amichevolmente lo si è sostituito con un approccio vocale.......volgare.
> 
> Se vi guardate in giro ovunque voi siate , la gente comunica solo attraverso il cell...


ma che stai a dì?? io preferirei comunicare più al tel che di persona come sono costretta a fare per lavoro e non


----------



## Lettrice (25 Agosto 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> mi tocca scrivere a rate .........
> 
> Il cell. della azienda ha il navigatore, ultimamente mi trovavo a Milano e mi sono perso a San Siro ,il bastardo continuava a dirmi di girare a destra ma la strada era interrotta ......alla fine ho chiesto ad una vecchiettina dove dovevo andare, è salita in macchina e mi ha portato direttamente alla meta!


:rotfl::rotfl:

Sono cosi' cretina che ogni tanto in macchina mi immagino possibili litigi col  navigatore:blank:

_Tra 400 metri gira a destra... ho detto gira a destra!
Brutto stronzo perche' mi fai sgolare se poi non hai intenzione di darmi retta?
Gira a destra o ti spacco la centralina!
Alla rotonda gira a destra... Mi stai prendendo per il culo allora!
Arrangiati non ci parlo piu' con te! (il navigatore comincia a singhiozzare)_


----------



## Nobody (25 Agosto 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> Come tanti all'inizio lo credevo utile , poi mi sono reso conto che è solo uno strumento molto inutile così ho deciso di liberarmene, preferisco il faccia a faccia e ho meno rotture di marones. Per lavoro sono obbligato ad averne uno gentilmente offerto dalla azienda che tengo acceso solo durante la reperibilità!


 Quoto! Odio i cellulari :condom:


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quoto! Odio i cellulari :condom:


come tutto devono essere usati con equilibrio.
In certe situazioni sono utilissimi.
basta sapere spengerli o dimenticarseli quando sappiamo che non servono.


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2010)

ormai il cellulare è una galera. Se poi non rispondi o lo tieni spento scazzano di brutto quelli che ti cercano.
a casa rispondo solo col chi è, e ho buttato anche la segreteria.
mi è seccato molto che prima delle ferie mi hanno regalato un tom tom che è una vera figata e ho dovuto compilare un modulo con tanto di codice fiscale non ho capito perchè...cazzo gli frega??  e col tom tom ora sanno esattamente dove e quando mi trovo


----------



## Lettrice (25 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ormai il cellulare è una galera. Se poi non rispondi o lo tieni spento scazzano di brutto quelli che ti cercano.
> a casa rispondo solo col chi è, *e ho buttato anche la segreteria.*
> mi è seccato molto che prima delle ferie mi hanno regalato un tom tom che è una vera figata e ho dovuto compilare un modulo con tanto di codice fiscale non ho capito perchè...cazzo gli frega??  e col tom tom ora sanno esattamente dove e quando mi trovo


Anche io.
Non voglio messaggi in segreteria... se non ci sono bona cosi'


----------



## Nobody (25 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> come tutto devono essere usati con equilibrio.
> In certe situazioni sono utilissimi.
> basta sapere spengerli *o dimenticarseli quando sappiamo che non servono.*


 Io generalmente li dimentico quando servono... :condom:


----------



## Nobody (25 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ormai il cellulare è una galera.* Se poi non rispondi o lo tieni spento scazzano di brutto quelli che ti cercano.*
> a casa rispondo solo col chi è, e ho buttato anche la segreteria.
> mi è seccato molto che prima delle ferie mi hanno regalato un tom tom che è una vera figata e ho dovuto compilare un modulo con tanto di codice fiscale non ho capito perchè...cazzo gli frega?? *e col tom tom ora sanno esattamente dove e quando mi trovo*


 è vero! :carneval: 

minchia, peggio che mai... davvero???:condom:


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ormai il cellulare è una galera. Se poi non rispondi o lo tieni spento scazzano di brutto quelli che ti cercano.
> a casa rispondo solo col chi è, e ho buttato anche la segreteria.
> mi è seccato molto che prima delle ferie mi hanno regalato un tom tom che è una vera figata e ho dovuto compilare un modulo con tanto di codice fiscale non ho capito perchè...cazzo gli frega??*  e col tom tom ora sanno esattamente dove e quando mi trovo*


evvabbè, ma se deve indicarti la strada dovrà pur sapere dove sei no?
per me il tom tom è una figata unica. mi sembra magia pura:carneval:
all'estero poi è utilissimo. :singleeye:


----------



## Lettrice (25 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> evvabbè, ma se deve indicarti la strada dovrà pur sapere dove sei no?
> per me il tom tom è una figata unica. mi sembra magia pura:carneval:
> *all'estero poi è utilissimo*. :singleeye:


Dipende... lo trovo utile in Sardegna deve la segnaletica fa veramente cagare... fanno prima a mettere un cartello con "dovevi girare qua ma e' troppo tardi!"


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dipende... lo trovo utile in Sardegna deve la segnaletica fa veramente cagare... fanno prima a mettere un cartello con "dovevi girare qua ma e' troppo tardi!"


sarà che io sono patologicamente negata a leggere le cartine stradali ma se sei all'estero , metti l'indirizzo e ti ci porta senza problemi. se fosse per me starei ancora girando in autostrada da quest'estate:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Sono cosi' cretina che ogni tanto in macchina mi immagino possibili litigi col navigatore:blank:
> 
> ...


 Eh ....anch'io..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ormai il cellulare è una galera. Se poi non rispondi o lo tieni spento scazzano di brutto quelli che ti cercano.
> a casa rispondo solo col chi è, e ho buttato anche la segreteria.
> mi è seccato molto che prima delle ferie mi hanno regalato un tom tom che è una vera figata e *ho dovuto compilare un modulo con tanto di codice fiscale non ho capito perchè...cazzo gli frega?? e col tom tom ora sanno esattamente dove e quando mi trovo*


  a me no.


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

MI fa morire la pacatezza del tom tom, non s'incazza mai:mexican:
quando per un motivo qualsiasi (rotatoria nuova o canni la strada) va avanti imperterrito a dire: alla prima strada fare inversione di marcia:carneval::carneval:

ih, può andare avanti ore eh?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dipende... lo trovo utile in Sardegna deve la segnaletica fa veramente cagare... fanno prima a mettere un cartello con "dovevi girare qua ma e' troppo tardi!"


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:è vero... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

Io ho due cellulari per usufruire dei diversi vantaggi di due gestori.
Lì ho sempre con me, sempre accesi e sempre silenziosi, a meno che non abbia tasche o stia in vasca.
Sanno tutti che preferisco sms alle chiamate, ma poi ...si stupiscono se non rispondo appena ricevuto il messaggio perché sono rapidissima.
Faccio anche articolate e argomentate conversazioni tramite sms.
Non mi disturba nessuno perché nessuno che non mi piace ha il mio numero.
Se non posso rispondere lo faccio quando posso.
La possibilità di essere sempre in contatto con le persone a cui voglio bene è una cosa grandiosa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> MI fa morire la pacatezza del tom tom, non s'incazza mai:mexican:
> quando per un motivo qualsiasi (rotatoria nuova o canni la strada) va avanti imperterrito a dire: alla prima strada fare inversione di marcia:carneval::carneval:
> 
> ih, può andare avanti ore eh?


 Lo uso pochissimo perché mi basta essere andata una volta trentanni fa in un posto o in una città per ricordarmi la strada (certo che se buttano giù l'alfa romeo e ci costruiscono dei palazzi ...ho un attimo di disorientamento...)..o se metto su musica e perdo l'uscita della tangenziale ...sono altrri casi... però è comodissimo per posti nuovi.
Mi son divertita i primi giorni a chiedere la strada per posti conosciuti e ...litigarci... che grullina!:rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Agosto 2010)

Ho comprato il telefono nel '93, quando eravamo in attesa del secondo bimbo, visto la triste esperienza del primo volevo essere reperibile in qualsiasi momento.
Da allora è diventato parte assolutamente normale e non particolarmente invasiva della mia vita. Non rispondo solo agli anonimi: mi stanno sulle balle quelli che hanno qualcosa da nascondere.
Ho fatto periodi di tonnellate di sms con conoscenze on-line, e la cosa è sempre stata piacevole. Non mi sento soggiogato o anche solo infastidito dal mezzo, mi manca solo se penso che qualcuno, tipo mia madre, possa avere davvero bisogno di me, ed è già capitato. Mi piace il contatto di persona, le strette di mano, la mimica e gli sguardi, gli ammiccamenti etc, ma essendo difficile con chi è lontano, benvenga il cell e gli sms.
Il navigatore è un'altra cosa. Avevo un Garmin che era una favola, non sbagliava un colpo, poi mia suocera se l'è fatto rubare e mi ha comprato un TOMTOM che manco sa la strada di casa mia! Per andare in un posto vicino a Varese mi avrebbe fatto fare un giro che comprendeva Campania e Basilicata (io sono in Piemonte) ed all'Isola d'Elba, per andare da Cavoli a Fetovaia è mancato poco che mi facesse passare da Portoferraio. Ah, dimenticavo: il tutto attraverso strade sterrate o inesistenti da almeno 40 anni.
Rivoglio il mio Garmin!


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> a me no.


 
si si, codice fiscale e tutto. 
certo, ho un tom tom che mi prepara anche il caffè e mi fa i grattini prima di partire :sonno:


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il navigatore è un'altra cosa. Avevo un Garmin che era una favola, non sbagliava un colpo, poi mia suocera se l'è fatto rubare e mi ha comprato un TOMTOM che manco sa la strada di casa mia! Per andare in un posto vicino a Varese mi avrebbe fatto fare un giro che comprendeva Campania e Basilicata (io sono in Piemonte) ed all'Isola d'Elba, per andare da Cavoli a Fetovaia è mancato poco che mi facesse passare da Portoferraio. Ah, dimenticavo: il tutto attraverso strade sterrate o inesistenti da almeno 40 anni.
> Rivoglio il mio Garmin!


la cosa strana è che a me per andare in val venosta mi ha fatto fare, chiedendole la strada più veloce, lecco erba chiavenna e st, moritz. che in effetti era la più breve in km, ma le autostrade proprio   se le è scagazzate


----------



## tinkerbell (25 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> si si, codice fiscale e tutto.
> certo, ho un tom tom che mi prepara anche il caffè e mi fa i grattini prima di partire :sonno:


 E dopo il viaggio non te la massaggia la schiena? io cambierei Tom....prova col Cruise! Basta, me ne torno a fare le faccende


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> E dopo il viaggio non te la massaggia la schiena? io cambierei Tom....prova col Cruise! Basta, me ne torno a fare le faccende


non massaggia  la schina ma mi legge anche gli sms dando anche l'intonazione giusta .
ieri mi ha letto un sms che mi diceva ciao cagachezz..lo ha detto con un tono così intimo :mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:è vero... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


C'e' da ridere per non piangere!:unhappy:

Quest'inverno ho pensato di fare la cosa carina di atterrare a Olbia, affittare una macchina e fare il viaggio fino a Cagliari... c'era l'opzione navigatore ma io ho detto "Macche'! E' facilissimo!"... risultato: persi nella Barbagia:carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> la cosa strana è che a me per andare in val venosta mi ha fatto fare, chiedendole la strada più veloce, lecco erba chiavenna e st, moritz. che in effetti era la più breve in km, ma le autostrade proprio se le è scagazzate


Io ho pure provato a darlo indietro in garanzia!
Per andare a casa mia (quando mi capita un navigatore nuovo, magari aziendale, lo provo sempre lì) mi voleva far passare da una strada cancellata da nuove costruzioni quando sono nato io e che avrebbe avuto una pendenza da free climbing, poi arrivato sotto casa la voce dice giustamente di voltare a destra, ma sul monitor non compare la strada, mentre la freccia indica a sinistra dove la strada non c'è proprio! Il Garmin, appena arrivati precisi in garage si offriva pure di portarmi in bagno a fare pipì!
Andando a Varese mi ha salvato l'intuito.
Riguardo le strade veloci o brevi, fa evidentemente riferimento solo ai limiti di velocità, mentre il Garmin pareva proprio, dai tragitti proposti, che facesse un calcolo di percorribilità media.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> si si, codice fiscale e tutto.
> certo, ho un tom tom che mi prepara anche il caffè e mi fa i grattini prima di partire :sonno:


 Per il caffè e i grattini avrei dato il codice fiscale anch'io... :up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> non massaggia la schina ma mi legge anche gli sms dando anche l'intonazione giusta .
> ieri mi ha letto un sms che mi diceva ciao cagachezz..lo ha detto con un tono così intimo :mrgreen:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io ho pure provato a darlo indietro in garanzia!
> Per andare a casa mia (quando mi capita un navigatore nuovo, magari aziendale, lo provo sempre lì) mi voleva far passare da una strada cancellata da nuove costruzioni quando sono nato io e che avrebbe avuto una pendenza da free climbing, poi arrivato sotto casa la voce dice giustamente di voltare a destra, ma sul monitor non compare la strada, mentre la freccia indica a sinistra dove la strada non c'è proprio! Il Garmin, appena arrivati precisi in garage si offriva pure di portarmi in bagno a fare pipì!
> Andando a Varese mi ha salvato l'intuito.
> Riguardo le strade veloci o brevi, fa evidentemente riferimento solo ai limiti di velocità, mentre il Garmin pareva proprio, dai tragitti proposti, che facesse un calcolo di percorribilità media.


Mandami in pm i dati che ne devo regalare uno:up:


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> C'e' da ridere per non piangere!:unhappy:
> 
> Quest'inverno ho pensato di fare la cosa carina di atterrare a Olbia, affittare una macchina e fare il viaggio fino a Cagliari... c'era l'opzione navigatore ma io ho detto "Macche'! E' facilissimo!"... risultato: persi nella Barbagia:carneval:


......dove MM, nick del famoso Bandito Giuliano, ti aspettava :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mandami in pm i dati che ne devo regalare uno:up:


Il TOMTOM o il Garmin? Mi sa che vuoi fare una carognata! :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> C'e' da ridere per non piangere!:unhappy:
> 
> Quest'inverno ho pensato di fare la cosa carina di atterrare a Olbia, affittare una macchina e fare il viaggio fino a Cagliari... c'era l'opzione navigatore ma io ho detto "Macche'! E' facilissimo!"... risultato: persi nella Barbagia:carneval:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:anche perché per andare a sud devi andare a ovest... :unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il TOMTOM o il Garmin? Mi sa che vuoi fare una carognata! :carneval:


No è per i miei figli.Quello migliore!! :up:


----------



## Lettrice (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:anche perché per andare a *sud devi andare a ovest*... :unhappy:


Esatto:unhappy:


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No è per i miei figli.Quello migliore!! :up:


Era un modello di un due o tre anni fa, se non ricordo male "nuvi W240", mi sa che non lo trovi più


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2010)

viva il cellulare , viva tutta la tecnologia che mi permette di comunicare ed evitare perdite di tempo.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> viva il cellulare , viva tutta la tecnologia che mi permette di comunicare ed evitare perdite di tempo.


Lavatrice, lavastoviglie e asciugatrice sono il top! Il resto non regge il confronto:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Era un modello di un due o tre anni fa, se non ricordo male "nuvi W240", mi sa che non lo trovi più


 Me lo segno. I modelli successivi saranno migliorati, no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lavatrice, lavastoviglie e asciugatrice sono il top! Il resto non regge il confronto:carneval:


 ...dici questo perché sei asociale... :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...dici questo perché sei asociale... :carneval:


E' vero porca miseria! Il mio telefono non suona ringhia:carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Me lo segno. I modelli successivi saranno migliorati, no?


 

......... Eppure tutti dicono che sono migliori i TOMTOM! Boh!!!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (25 Agosto 2010)

Secondo me i TomTom fanno cagare... l'assistenza della TomTom e' anche peggio del prodotto stesso:unhappy:


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Secondo me i TomTom fanno cagare... l'assistenza della TomTom e' anche peggio del prodotto stesso:unhappy:


 
segnalata


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Secondo me i TomTom fanno cagare... l'assistenza della TomTom e' anche peggio del prodotto stesso:unhappy:


Quando l'ho riconsegnato in garanzia mi hanno detto che dovevano mandarlo in Olanda. Ho subito espresso il dubbio che fosse capace di arrivarci, e di tornare indietro! (difatti ci ha messo 3 settimane, ed è tornato peggio di prima)


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

Alce, visto che te ne intendi , uno semplice, elementare, buono ma che costi poco esiste? 299 a me sembra tanto per le mie esigenze. Mi deve solo portare agli appuntamenti di lavoro in lombardia


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Alce, visto che te ne intendi , uno semplice, elementare, buono ma che costi poco esiste? 299 a me sembra tanto per le mie esigenze. Mi deve solo portare agli appuntamenti di lavoro in lombardia


Tesòr, io me ne intendo? Ma scherzi? No, no, ho solo avuto qualche esperienza. Un vecchissimo TOMTOM, uno di quelli bombati dietro, andava benissimo, un altro che non mi ricordo più la marca era solo un p' difficile di menu, poi il mio Garmin che era una favola (pagato 120 euro) ed in ultimo sto carciofo di TOMTOM che proprio non sopporto.
Non spendere, a parer mio, più di 150 euro, non ne vale la pena.
Ah, il Garmin aveva la mappa Europa e l'espandibilità della memoria con sd card, il TOMTOM solo Italia e niente espandibilità. Mia suocera l'ha pagato circa 130 euro.


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ah, il Garmin aveva la mappa Europa e l'espandibilità della memoria con sd card, il TOMTOM solo Italia e niente espandibilità. Mia suocera l'ha pagato circa 130 euro.


no il tom tom che ho io ha 47 paesi e anche USA e canada e l'espandibilità della memoria.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quando l'ho riconsegnato in garanzia mi hanno detto che *dovevano mandarlo in Olanda. Ho subito espresso il dubbio che fosse capace di arrivarci, e di tornare indietro!* (difatti ci ha messo 3 settimane, ed è tornato peggio di prima)


 Questa è bellissima!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> no il tom tom che ho io ha 47 paesi e anche USA e canada e l'espandibilità della memoria.


 
La solita mafiosa


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> no il tom tom che ho io ha 47 paesi e anche USA e canada e l'espandibilità della memoria.


spiace ma

 il jack jack che ho io ha inserite le vie di marte, venere e le autostrade per il raccordo dell'anello di saturno


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> spiace ma
> 
> il jack jack che ho io ha inserite le vie di marte, venere e le autostrade per il raccordo dell'anello di saturno


e mi dice anche i distributori più economici.. , dove sono i ristoranti e altre amenità :santarellina:
io e il mio tom tom stiamo bene insieme


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> e mi dice anche i distributori più economici.. , dove sono i ristoranti e altre amenità :santarellina:
> io e il mio tom tom stiamo bene insieme


 
E' proprio vero: certe donne basta intortarle con un po' di balle raccontate bene, e ti danno anche l'anima...... :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Tesòr, io me ne intendo? Ma scherzi? No, no, ho solo avuto qualche esperienza. Un vecchissimo TOMTOM, uno di quelli bombati dietro, andava benissimo, un altro che non mi ricordo più la marca era solo un p' difficile di menu, poi il mio Garmin che era una favola (pagato 120 euro) ed in ultimo sto carciofo di TOMTOM che proprio non sopporto.
> Non spendere, a parer mio, più di 150 euro, non ne vale la pena.
> Ah, il Garmin aveva la mappa Europa e l'espandibilità della memoria con sd card, il TOMTOM solo Italia e niente espandibilità. Mia suocera l'ha pagato circa 130 euro.


Grazie! ma il garmin di cui parli non lo fanno più?
io non so niente, tom tom è la marca?


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> e mi dice anche i distributori più economici.. , dove sono i ristoranti e altre amenità :santarellina:
> io e il mio tom tom stiamo bene insieme


 aborro le amenità:condom:


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Grazie! ma il garmin di cui parli non lo fanno più?
> io non so niente, tom tom è la marca?


Il Garmin che avevo io, se non ricordo male era un nuvi W240, poi controllo, ed era di due o tre anni fa.

TomTom è un'altra marca, ed il mio attuale mi pare si chiami Maxxi Italia (poi controllo pure quello).

Causa decadenza senile ho scelto lo schermo grande, quelli piccoli manco vedo dove sono, figuriamoci le immagini.


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il Garmin che avevo io, se non ricordo male era un nuvi W240, poi controllo, ed era di due o tre anni fa.
> 
> TomTom è un'altra marca, ed il mio attuale mi pare si chiami Maxxi Italia (poi controllo pure quello).
> 
> * Causa decadenza senile ho scelto lo schermo grande, quelli piccoli manco vedo dove sono, figuriamoci le immagini.*


:carneval: anche io lo voglio grande grande, se no mi concentro per guardarlo e mi schianto


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :carneval: anche io lo voglio grande grande, se no mi concentro per guardarlo e mi schianto


Hai idea della valanga di battute da osteria che potrebbero uscire da questo tuo post? :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Hai idea della valanga di battute da osteria che potrebbero uscire da questo tuo post? :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


lasciami nel dubbio:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (25 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :carneval: anche io lo voglio grande grande, se no mi concentro per guardarlo e mi schianto


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


>


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Agosto 2010)

.....Manco a dirlo........:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (25 Agosto 2010)

*è vero!*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Dipende... lo trovo utile in Sardegna deve la segnaletica fa veramente cagare... *fanno prima a mettere un cartello con "dovevi girare qua ma e' troppo tardi*!"


i cartelli li mettono dopo gli incroci! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (25 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


 Dunque è questo che vai facendo in giro!!!!!! 
Lo cerchi grande grande per non concentrarti!!!! :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (25 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> .....Manco a dirlo........:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 La frase si presta parecchio alla battuta! :rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (25 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quando l'ho riconsegnato in garanzia mi hanno detto che dovevano mandarlo in Olanda. *Ho subito espresso il dubbio che fosse capace di arrivarci, e di tornare indietro!* (difatti ci ha messo 3 settimane, ed è tornato peggio di prima)


Ma se anche le poste avessero fatto il loro lavoro, c'era sempre la possibilita' che venisse perso alla TomTom:unhappy:

Sono logisticamente incasinati:blank:


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma se anche le poste avessero fatto il loro lavoro, c'era sempre la possibilita' che venisse perso alla TomTom:unhappy:
> 
> Sono logisticamente incasinati:blank:


ma come sono come mentalità? com'è vivere lì? A me gli olandesi danno sempre l'idea di essere dei tontoloni simpatici


----------



## Lettrice (25 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma come sono come mentalità? com'è vivere lì? A me gli olandesi danno sempre l'idea di essere dei tontoloni simpatici


Liberali, poco propensi al conformismo e molto intraprendenti (lavorativamente parlando).

Tra tutti i posti che ho visto credo che Amsterdam sia l'unico che non ha bisogno del carnevale per vestirsi a maschera:rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Liberali, poco propensi al conformismo e molto intraprendenti (lavorativamente parlando).
> 
> Tra tutti i posti che ho visto credo che Amsterdam sia l'unico che non ha bisogno del carnevale per vestirsi a maschera:rotfl:


bilancio positivo quindi. amsterdam l'ho adorata


----------



## Lettrice (25 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> *bilancio positivo* quindi. amsterdam l'ho adorata


Per me si... pero' Amsterdam che come ogni capitale risulta un po' un mondo a parte rispetto al resto della nazione... se ti sposti nelle altre citta' un po' cambia.

Pero' Amsterdam inizia a battere Londra nella mia classifica delle citta' preferite... ammetterlo quasi mi pesa:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me si... pero' Amsterdam che come ogni capitale risulta un po' un mondo a parte rispetto al resto della nazione... se ti sposti nelle altre citta' un po' cambia.
> 
> Pero' Amsterdam inizia a battere Londra nella mia classifica delle citta' preferite... ammetterlo quasi mi pesa:carneval:


son contenta per te racchietta


----------



## xfactor (25 Agosto 2010)

quando è che andate a mettervi lo smalto così continuo a scrivere ? 

Cento vetrine è su canale 5  credo!


----------



## xfactor (25 Agosto 2010)

va beh......

Gli SMS !

ho capito cosa era il T9 quando al mio ultimo sms da me ricevuto ho risposto .....stò arrivando...... scritto in questo modo....  spr  assizamdm!

Hanno provato ad insegnarmi ma ho rinunciato subito! Non voglio e non ricevo sms. Chi vuole mi chiama a casa se mi trova!

Vedo molti ragazzi -e che quando scrivono sembrano dei deficienti poi, in attesa di risposta guardano in giro e attendono,   troppo bello guardare la loro faccia , delusione, felicità, incazzatura, stupore tutte espressioni di un viso perduto . 

mi chiedo.... e se trà un paio di anni alcuni ricercatori diranno ......chi passa molto tempo al cell. ha più possibilità di sviluppare un tumore al cervello?

 saranno in grado di scrivere una lettera? 
già ..... esistono le chat, le mail, i forum strumenti che servono a ....non parlare!


----------



## Fabry (26 Agosto 2010)

Qualche giorno fa al supermercato.....una giovane donna prendeva la spesa e la metteva sul nastro trasportatore della cassa.....con la mano destra, mentre con la sinistra messaggiava....miiiii


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Qualche giorno fa al supermercato.....una giovane donna prendeva la spesa e la metteva sul nastro trasportatore della cassa.....con la mano destra, mentre con la sinistra messaggiava....miiiii


 Si vede che era mancina... :carneval:


----------



## ranatan (26 Agosto 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> va beh......
> 
> Gli SMS !
> 
> ...


Mamma mia, che esagerati che siete.
Personalmente, trovo che il cellulare sia un ulteriore modo per comunicare. Lo uso, ormai non esco di casa se non l'ho con me, mi sento più sicura a sapere che la mia famiglia mi può raggiungere in qualsiasi momento. Spesso invio anche messaggini per comunicare fatti di poca importanza. I ragazzi giovani in effetti a volte lo usano in modo eccessivo. ma da qui a ipotizzare che avremo in futuro una generazioni di mentecatti analfabeti mi pare eccessivo.


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Mamma mia, che esagerati che siete.
> Personalmente, trovo che il cellulare sia un ulteriore modo per comunicare. Lo uso, ormai non esco di casa se non l'ho con me, mi sento più sicura a sapere che la mia famiglia mi può raggiungere in qualsiasi momento. Spesso invio anche messaggini per comunicare fatti di poca importanza. I ragazzi giovani in effetti a volte lo usano in modo eccessivo. ma da qui a ipotizzare che avremo in futuro una generazioni di mentecatti analfabeti mi pare eccessivo.


quoto la racchietta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Mamma mia, che esagerati che siete.
> Personalmente, trovo che il cellulare sia un ulteriore modo per comunicare. Lo uso, ormai non esco di casa se non l'ho con me, mi sento più sicura a sapere che la mia famiglia mi può raggiungere in qualsiasi momento. Spesso invio anche messaggini per comunicare fatti di poca importanza. I ragazzi giovani in effetti a volte lo usano in modo eccessivo. ma da qui a ipotizzare che avremo in futuro una generazioni di mentecatti analfabeti mi pare eccessivo.


 Anche perché (per dirne una) mia figlia ha il cellulare da  dieci anni e manda sms con abbreviazioni, ma è laureata(3+2 in 4 anni) e sta per essere pubblicata. Sa scrivere e pure leggere.


----------



## ranatan (26 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche perché (per dirne una) mia figlia ha il cellulare da dieci anni e manda sms con abbreviazioni, ma è laureata(3+2 in 4 anni) e sta per essere pubblicata. Sa scrivere e pure leggere.


Esatto! Pure io conosco ragazze che lavorano con noi che a volte mi scrivono messaggi (non di lavoro) con abbreviazioni e ben stringati...ma sono valide sia professionalemnte che umanamente e mentalmente


----------



## ranatan (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> quoto la racchietta


Dè, racchietta sarai tu :mrgreen:
La sottoscritta, proprio stamattina, è stata apostrofata per strada con un "oro...lei si signorina, è oro puro!".
Bello iniziare la giornata così :rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Dè, racchietta sarai tu :mrgreen:
> La sottoscritta, proprio stamattina, è stata apostrofata per strada con un "oro...lei si signorina, è oro puro!".
> Bello iniziare la giornata così :rotfl:


 Per l'oro o per ...signorina? :up:


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Dè, racchietta sarai tu :mrgreen:
> La sottoscritta, proprio stamattina, è stata apostrofata per strada con un "oro...lei si signorina, è oro puro!".
> Bello iniziare la giornata così :rotfl:



tempo fa ho scritto che a venti certi commenti ti annoiano, a trenta ci hai fatto l'abitudine , a quaranta cominci ....quasi ad apprezzarli


sei in anticipo?
scherzo , così eleganti fanno sempre piacere


----------



## ranatan (26 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per l'oro o per ...signorina? :up:


Tutte e due naturalmente! 
Pensa che quando ero al mare un giorno sono entarta in una focacceria con mia figlia grande...e la commessa si è rivolta a me dicendo "e la mamma ragazzina che tipo di focaccia desidera?"...Ho goduto! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Tutte e due naturalmente!
> Pensa che quando ero al mare un giorno sono entarta in una focacceria con mia figlia grande...e la commessa si è rivolta a me dicendo "e la mamma ragazzina che tipo di focaccia desidera?"...Ho goduto! :rotfl::rotfl:


abilissima commerciante :carneval::carneval:


----------



## ranatan (26 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> tempo fa ho scritto che a venti certi commenti ti annoiano, a trenta ci hai fatto l'abitudine , a quaranta cominci ....quasi ad apprezzarli
> 
> 
> sei in anticipo?
> scherzo , così eleganti fanno sempre piacere


:rotfl::rotfl:

Non avevo letto quando l'hai scritto. Ma condivido in pieno!
Eh...diciamo che anche io ho passato i 35...per cui...sono a metà 
Comunque è verissimo. Un tempo, a ventisei anni me ne davano diciotto...e mi giravano le palle, perchè al lavoro non mi prendevano mai sul serio quando mi presentavo.
Adesso se me ne danno meno di 30 confesso che mi fa piacere!


----------



## ranatan (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> abilissima commerciante :carneval::carneval:


Infatti le ho comprato due kg e mezzo di focaccia al formaggio :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Infatti le ho comprato due kg e mezzo di focaccia al formaggio :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl: l'avrei fatto anch'io:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Infatti le ho comprato due kg e mezzo di focaccia al formaggio :carneval:


 Se ci vai spesso ...poi ragazzina non te lo dice più... :carneval:


----------



## xfactor (26 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche perché (per dirne una) mia figlia ha il cellulare da  dieci anni e manda sms con abbreviazioni, ma è laureata(3+2 in 4 anni) e sta per essere pubblicata. Sa scrivere e pure leggere.



Scussasse Persa ma tua figlia stà lavorando?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> Scussasse Persa ma tua figlia stà lavorando?


 Sì.


----------



## xfactor (27 Agosto 2010)

posso chiederti che lavoro?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> posso chiederti che lavoro?


 Perché? Cosa cambia?


----------



## xfactor (29 Agosto 2010)

dimmi che non lo vuoi dire e facciamo prima!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> dimmi che non lo vuoi dire e facciamo prima!


 Spiegami perché lo vuoi sapere e posso darti la risposta. A momento mi pare irrilevante. Come se mi chiedessero che numero di scarpe ho quando sono in fila dal panettiere.


----------



## xfactor (30 Agosto 2010)

faccio il calzolaio?:incazzato:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> faccio il calzolaio?:incazzato:


 Che lavoro fai?


----------



## xfactor (30 Agosto 2010)

faccio il calzolaio?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> faccio il calzolaio?


 Non lo so.
Però certamente il rompiballe è il tuo hobby :mexican:


----------



## xfactor (30 Agosto 2010)

lavoro sulle piattaforme petrolifiche!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> lavoro sulle piattaforme petrolifiche!


Mia figlia è responsabile commerciale e delle relazioni di una ditta d'importazione di beni d consumo.
E adesso?


----------



## xfactor (30 Agosto 2010)

azzzzzzzzz..........importa dai cinesi!!!!!!!:incazzato:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> azzzzzzzzz..........importa dai cinesi!!!!!!!:incazzato:


No. Europa.
Ma, ripeto pacatamente, che ti frega?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> comunque .....* ormai il contatto umano, lo sguardo, il stringersi la mano ed il baciarsi amichevolment*e lo si è sostituito con un approccio vocale.......volgare.
> 
> Se vi guardate in giro ovunque voi siate , la gente comunica solo attraverso il cell...


Io non li ho sostituiti affatto. Uso il cellulare per fissare appuntamenti, nel senso: se qualcuno ( amici, colleghi, genitori) vuole parlare o stare con me, attraverso il cellulare fissiamo ora e luogo.


----------



## xfactor (31 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io non li ho sostituiti affatto. Uso il cellulare per fissare appuntamenti, nel senso: se qualcuno ( amici, colleghi, genitori) vuole parlare o stare con me, attraverso il cellulare fissiamo ora e luogo.



ok, ma se non esistesse il cell. come faresti a vederli?


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

Se non esistesse il cellulare andrei in giro con un lettore mp3, una fotocamera compatta, un navigatore satellitare eduna rubrica con sopra i numeri telefonici di casa o degli uffici,  noooo orribile!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> ok, ma se non esistesse il cell. come faresti a vederli?


 Come si faceva una volta: ci si accordava sull'orario e si chiamava da posto pubblico a posto pubblico.


----------

